# Looking for a Trusted Foreign Worker Agency



## omsharp (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a recent graduate holding an Advanced Diploma in Computing, and I want to work in Canada. Currently I in the process of finding a job while I am still in my home country, it seems to be so hard and time consuming.

So, I want to ask if there is any trusted Agency/Recruiter for foreign workers, that I can send my resume to and help me land an interview or job.

Regards


----------

